# TO EASY ?



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I finaly got out to chase turkeys I went south in the RAIN to camp thinking the odds are against me I woke at 5 15 a lite drizzle then on off downpour BACK TO BED ?? I decided tuff it out and sit in a blind we set for deer hunting half asleep sipping coffee I did a little cuttin and a few yelps I think i hear a GOBBLE few yelps purrr GOBBLE n closer i sit n listen and he fires up on his own GOBBLING like he was standing in sunshine a couple purrrs a yelp GBL GBL GBL 10 min later i see him walking toward me and gobbling like he was on fire he got 15 yrds from me he strutted GOBBBBLED stood still and BOOOOM a load of fives ends the hunt WOWWW i look at my watch 7 41 I am tickled first bird in two yrs and a nice 8 1/2 beard 1 in spurs This is how turkeys are supposed to act 😁😁🦃🦃🦃


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Good job on the bird and props for resisting the urge to shut the alarm off and go back to sleep sometimes everything just falls into place my best buck came on a morning I thought I was just wasting my time .


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sometimes Turkey hunting can be very difficult and frustrating and sometimes you have a morning like you just described. Congratulations.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I always say: Some turkeys some days anyone could kill them and some days no one could kill them. Congratulations on taking a good bird. You gotta love it when things fall in place. A memory for sure!


----------

